# Choices choices!



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

So my friends chi have 4 puppies and she said i could have one and i don know which one to choose soooooo i was wondering what you guys thought... they are both girls these are the 2 that are left


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Tough choice, they are both simply adorable....If I had to chose I think I would go for the 2nd one, like the coloring, and the eyes, and just chubby face


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Awwww  I would choose the second one.....but they are both beautiful


----------



## Camo'sDad (Sep 1, 2010)

WOW!!! How can anyone say no to those eyes in the 2nd photo?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Both are very cute, but I would choose #2!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would pick number 2 for sure.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome im leaning towards 2 as well i hope she has a great personality


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

by those photos i'd pick the 2nd one too


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I like #2.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my!! how adorable!
I love #2 she's a peach! 

You must be sooo excited Adrienne!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

no 2 adrienne, but both are beautiful,


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They are lovely, so hard to choose, but i think I'd pick # 2 to!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the white one but wish she was looking into the camera like the 2nd one. I like them both but I like white.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg what a hard choice , they are both very cute lil babies , but no 2 just has something about her


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG...they are both so cute but Id go with #2....she looks like a peaches


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Oh my!! how adorable!
> I love #2 she's a peach!
> 
> You must be sooo excited Adrienne!!!


I went back after I posted and read this......She DOES look like a peach!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is a toughy cause they are both adorable pups.
I do like no 2 aswell due to her colouring.
How exciting for you!! xx


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh they are both sooo cute but i think i would pick the secound one i love his eyes


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

What a great friend you have! Can I be friends with them too? 

Before I read everyone elses comments I say I would pick pup #2 as well - she is a total doll!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its hard when the white one isn't looking into the camera as I bet she has just an adorable expression, but going from the photos I too prefer #2 and I also like the red colouring having just bought a red dog myself.

Just an observation but both pups need their claws trimming deperately.

Go with your gut feeling and choose the pup that appeals to you the most. It will be hard as they are both lovely.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

They are both precious! The first one looks like a teeny little yellow lab! I was going to say the second one too, just based on her coloring. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are going completely off of the pictures, I am the minority for sure. I'd go with the white one. They are both adorable though. Hopefully you will have time to go and meet them before you make a decision. You may fall in love with the one you don't expect to fall in love with.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww, the girl in the second picture is so cute. Looks like she might have a little attitude--you can see it in her eye! lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

They are both little cuties, but I'd choose puppy #1! I love her cream coat and dark eyes.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im going to meet them on friday!!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute! i like the first one the best


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww they are both so cute.The first one does look like a little lab.But I love the second because of her coloring.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im voting for the first one..they are both really cute...tough choice.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, both of them are sweet swwet sweet! I think I'd pick the second based on looks. I can't wait to hear which you decide after meeting them!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you seen those pups yet?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally I prefer the 1st, he looks like a tiny lab!


----------

